# Does anyone know when Atom started producing aluminum drum brake hubs?



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 31, 2022)

The question came up, not only in my own less than stable mind but among some others as well as to when Atom started producing the familiar drum brake hub we all know and some of us love. (Or at least like).

I have seen a few stamped  BSA with a 2 or 3 digit hyphenated number. Since BSA was bought by Raliegh in 1957 during the British Bicycle Manufacturing Amalgamation it seems unlikely they would've continued to order hubs stamped BSA, essentially limiting them to one model of several brands they owned by then.








I want to know for other reasons as well, but the answer will answer all the questions I have at once. I have tried to research this but I have found it easier to obtain the personnel list for Area 51.

I am sure this forum will know the answer, or at least how to find the answer.



The fate of the world rests in your hands.
No pressure.

Thanks, Rob


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 3, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> The question came up, not only in my own less than stable mind but among some others as well as to when Atom started producing the familiar drum brake hub we all know and some of us love. (Or at least like).
> 
> I have seen a few stamped  BSA with a 2 or 3 digit hyphenated number. Since BSA was bought by Raliegh in 1957 during the British Bicycle Manufacturing Amalgamation it seems unlikely they would've continued to order hubs stamped BSA, essentially limiting them to one model of several brands they owned by then.
> 
> ...



Not an expert here by any means. But i'm thinking the late 40's-early 50's. My guess is as good as any body's.. Good luck Bob..


----------



## juvela (Feb 3, 2022)

-----

this is a case where know the back end but not the front...

the Etablissements Maillard facility in Incheville closed permanently in 1991

there are a couple places can check to see how far back the product can be traced...

if find anything shall post


-----


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 3, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Not an expert here by any means. But i'm thinking the late 40's-early 50's. My guess is as good as any body's.. Good luck Bob..



You are probably correct or at least close. They were probably moped and small motorcycle brakes at first. 
I have a drum off of a MX bike wheel that is an exact copy of the Atom hub, except it has a bolt on speedometer drive on the axle.
It is probably 1960s, so the Japanese manufacturers had already copied it by then.
Thanks man, Rob


----------



## juvela (Feb 3, 2022)

-----

catalogue page from the firm of Deprez showing the drum brakes stocked by them in the year 1937 -





catalogue pages of the firm Gentil et Cie illustrating drum brakes stocked in the annum 1939 -











-----


----------

